# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة إدارة المشاريع العقارية pmp الدورة التحضيرية لشهادة مدير مشروع عقاري معتمد عالمي

## نورهان ميتك

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*يتشرف مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب و الاستشارات (METC) ان يقدم لكم دوراته المميزة لعام  #2019 فى جميع المجالات العلمية و العملية والتى يقوم بالمحاضره فيها نخبه من افضل المحاضرين.


**ونحيط علم سيادتكم باننا ننفذ جميع الدورات لجميع الهيئات و الجهات الحكومية و الخاصة فى كل من الدول التالية :
**
**(تركيا / ماليزيا / دبي / شرم الشيخ/ الاسكندرية / القاهرة / أبو ظبي / السعودية* *جدة,الرياض,الدمام**/ الولايات المتحدة الامريكية / عمان / الأردن / مسقط / المغرب / بيروت
/ تونس / لندن / روسيا / استراليا / باريس / ألمانيا / فيينا / سويسرا / اليونان / روما / مدريد / نيوجيرسي / سنغافورة.....)
*


*(( يوجد لدينا ايضا اسعار خاصة للمجموعات و الهيئات الحكومية و الخاصة و منسوبى دول الخليج ))
*


*للتسجيل والاستفسار يرجى التواصل :
*
*منسقة التدريب :* *نورهان عبد الحميد*
*الجوال –**فايبر**-واتس اب:* *00201224216868
**البريد الالكترونى:* *nourhan@metcegy.com
**المنتدى :* Metcegy.com
بلوجر : *دورات تدريبية مختلفة فى جميع المجالات*


*للتسجيل فى الدورات اضغط هنا*


*(( دورات التطوير العقاري وادارة العقارات || Real estate development and management courses ))
*

دورة آليات الاستثمارات العقارية وتقييم الاستثمار العقاري
دورة إدارة المؤسسات العقارية
دورة أساليب تسويق العقارات التجارية
دورة أساليب تصميم البحوث التسويقية في مجال العقارات
دورة أساليب مواجهة الأزمات التسويقية في مجال العقار
دورة أهمية العلاقات العامة في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة إدارة الاستثمار والتقييم العقاري
دورة أساليب مواجهة المنازعات في مجال العقارات
دورة إدارة الأملاك الحكومية
دورة إدارة العلاقات العامة في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة إدارة الأملاك العقارية
الدورة التأهيلية في إدارة العقارات (cpm)
دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM في المجال العقاري
دورة أسس وأدوات التمويل العقاري
دورة إدارة العقود في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة إدارة أملاك الدولة العامة والخاصة
دورة أسس ومعايير تثمين العقارات
دورة إدارة وتقييم وتثمين العقارات
دورة إعداد موظفي شركات الاستثمار العقاري
دورة إدارة المحافظ العقارية
دورة إدارة العقارات والممتلكات
دورة إدارة عقود إنشاء المشروعات العقارية
دورة إعداد دراسة جدوى المشاريع العقارية
دورة إعداد القادة الإداريين في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة إدارة المشاريع العقارية PMP الدورة التحضيرية لشهادة مدير مشروع عقاري معتمد عالمياً
دورة إدارة علاقات العملاء CRM في التسويق العقاري
دورة إعداد خبراء التقييم العقاري
دورة استراتيجيات بناء وتسويق العلامات التجارية في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة إدارة المكاتب العقارية
دورة الأبعاد القانونية في عقود الاستثمار بالقطاع العقاري
دورة الأساليب الحديثة في التسويق العقاري
دورة إدارة وتخطيط المشروعات العقارية
دورة استراتيجيات التفاوض الفعَّال في المجال العقاري
دورة إعداد خطط التسويق للمشاريع العقارية
دورة الاستثمار العقاري
دورة منهجية حديثة في إدارة وتقييم العقار
دورة احتراف التسويق العقاري
دورة استراتيجيات الاستثمار العقاري
دورة منظومة التمويل ودورها في تحسين كفاءة التسويق العقاري
دورة الأساليب المتكاملة في الجوانب المالية والفنية للاستثمار العقاري
دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التمويل العقاري
دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة الاحتراف والجدارة المهنية في التسويق العقاري
دورة اختيار القوى العاملة في المؤسسات العقارية
دورة معرفة العملاء في المشاريع العقارية
دورة مهارات التسويق العقاري
دورة الإبداع في التسويق العقاري
دورة البرنامج التأهيلي في صيانة المباني
دورة الاستثمار العقاري: رؤية جديدة لواقع متغير
دورة الاعتبارات القانونية في التسويق العقاري
دورة مهارات التسويق والبيع العقاري
دورة التخطيط الإستراتيجي في إدارة الأراضي والعقارات
دورة التخطيط الإستراتيجي في إدارة العقارات
دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة للتأجير التمويلي والهندسة المالية وفقا للمعايير الدولية
دورة التصنيف المهني للعقار
دورة التشريعات العقارية
دورة مهارات إعداد الدراسات الفنية لإدارة أملاك الدولة
دورة التثمين العقاري
دورة التقنيات الحديثة في التسويق الإلكتروني للعقارات
دورة التقييم العقاري وإدارة الممتلكات
دورة التمويل العقاري: المعوقات والحلول
دورة البرنامج التحضيري لشهادة مدير مشروع عقاري معتمد عالميا
دورة سيكولوجيا العقارات
دورة مسؤوليات ومهام مفتشي المباني
دورة فن بيع وتسويق المنتجات العقارية
دورة عقود الإنشاءات والعقارات
دورة المعالجة المحاسبية للاستثمار في الأسهم والعقارات
دورة تنمية المهارات الفنية والمالية للمثمن الهندسي
دورة الأساليب الحديثة فى عمليات تسجيل وتخصيص الأراضى
دورة التعاملات العقارية وضمان الحقوق
دورة تهيئة الشباب الخليجي للعمل في القطاع العقاري
دورة دراسات الجدوى التسويقية للمشروعات العقارية
دورة تنظيم أرشيف إدارة التسجيل العقاري في البلديات
دورة تشغيل وصيانة الممتلكات العقارية
دورة صيغ التمويل العقاري في المؤسسات
دورة المهارات الإدارية المتكاملة للوسيط العقاري
النظم والقوانين لتنظيم العقارات في المناطق الحضرية
ترشيد وإدارة الطاقة في المنشأة
دورة التعاملات العقارية ( بيع –شراء – رهن ) وضمان الحقوق
دورة تأسيس وإدارة المحافظ والصناديق العقارية
دورة المهارات الإدارية والمالية في المكاتب العقارية
دورة الجوانب المالية والفنية للاستثمار العقاري
دورة القضايا المحاسبية المعاصرة في الشركات العقارية
دورة التمويل والاستثمار العقاري
دورة العمل العقاري في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي
دورة المساحة العقارية
دورة التمويل والاستثمار في الممتلكات العقارية
دورة المحاسبة في الاستثمار العقاري




يحصل المتدرب فى نهاية البرنامج التدريبى على :
شهادات معتمدة من مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والإستشارات "ميتك" باللغتين ( العربية والإنجليزية ) معتمدة من :
- مجلس تحديث الصناعة ( وزارة التجارة و الصناعة المصرية )
وامكانية توثيق الشهادة من وزارة الخارجية المصرية و السفارات والقنصليات بجميع الدول
- مع امكانية إصدار شهادة معتمدة من جامعة كامبردج البريطانية بتكلفة اضافية.

*أسلوب التدريب:
نحن نسعى في مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب و الاستشارات لإتباع أحدث نظم واستراتيجيات التدريب ذات الفاعلية في عملية التعلم والتعليم لضمان نجاح البرنامج التدريبى
واتاحة اكبر قدر ممكن من المشاركة الفعالة وفيما يلي الطرق والاستراتيجيات التي سنتبعها بإذن الله عند تنفيذ هذا البرنامج التدريبي:
**
*
-استعراض وطرح موضوعات البرنامج بفعالية مع إتاحة الفرصة للمشاركين في المناقشة والحوار بأسلوب مفتوح.

-أن تكون لغة المحاضرة سهلة ومتمشية مع قواعد اللغة الفصحى بدرجة عالية 

-إعداد جلسات عملية وورش عمل تطبيقية للمشاركين.

-أن تكون سرعة إلقاء المحاضرة مناسبة لأخذ المذكرات وتدوين الأفكار.

-استخدام الحالات العلمية والتطبيقات العملية.

-تمـارين تطبيقيـة ضمن مجمـوعات العمل.

*-نماذج استبيان مختلفة.*

 
*للاستفسار عن الدورات و معرفة المحتوى العلمى والتسجيل يشرفنى تواصلكم معى:**
Mrs: Nourhan Abd Elhamid
00201224216868 : (M**ob (Whatsapp & viber*
*Email : nourhan@metcegy.com
**Blogger :* *Metcegy-blog.com**
**Forum : Metcegy.com** 


**للتسجيل فى الدورات اضغط هنا*



*لمزيد من الدورات تابعونى على linkedin*
https://goo.gl/Q02GAC



 
*
*

----------

